# Am I Missing Something Here?



## prem895 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have noticed that most builds here are in the 1/48 or 1/72 scale. Why is it that the larger 1/32 and 1/24s are sparingly built. I would think that the larger scale would be more strongly represented. Someone please clear this up for us NOOBS.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 9, 2012)

I chose 1/48 many, many years ago because I like the level of detail and the size allows a good number on a shelf or hanging from the ceiling. The last few years cost has become a real issue, the large scale kits are too expensive for what you get.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2012)

The most popular scale, traditionally, has been 1/72nd scale. This scale originated in the identification models of WW2, and was the scale subsequently used for the first plastic kits in the early 1950s. By the late 1950s to early 1960s, 1/48th scale, then sometimes known as 'quarter scale' started to come along, but it wasn't until the late 1970s that this scale really started to make an impact, and it is now virtually equal in popularity, with many, many more kits available, to 1/72nd scale.
The first 1/32nd scale aircraft kits were released by Revell in the mid 1960s, causing quite a stir with their (then) huge size. The first 1/24th scale aircraft kits weren't released until around 1969, when Airfix introduced a small range of kits, starting with the Spitfire, which are still marketed today.
Again, the 1/24th scale kits are now growing in number, but still remain a relatively small percentage of the overall aircraft kit market, with 1/32nd scale close behind.
So, most popular are 1/72nd scale followed by 1/48th scale, partly by 'tradition', but, more importantly, by size.
For most modellers, the size of the finished model is a very important consideration - it's possible to have a reasonably large collection and display of, for example, 'fighter sized' models in both of these scales, particularly 1/72nd scale, whereas the larger scale demand more display space, something which is at a premium in the average household.
The larger the scale, the more detail can be included, or added, which makes 1/48th scale a very popular choice, allowing manageable detail, but without taking up too much space - unless it's a large type such as a B-17 or Lancaster.
In the larger scale, this detail can be as much or as little as the modeller can manage, or desire - but at the cost of display space.
Also, in general terms, with today's kits, the larger the scale, the more expensive the kit, and this is becoming ridiculously true even with 1/48th scale 'fighter size' kits. Only two or three years ago, a typical kit in this scale would be around $25 US, or about £15 - now, the same kit, re-issued, can be as much as $75 US, or more, around £45 to £50.
Hope this helps.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Oct 9, 2012)

Because of the size of my home if I was to do a lager scale model I would have to quit after 1 or 2 builds. With 1/72 and 1/144 I can build for many more years.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2012)

At the present time, 1/48 is the perfect balance between my failing eyesight and limited display space. I've worked exclusively in this scale since returning to the hobby about 8 years ago.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2012)

For me it's a balance. I would love to build 1/32 for the detail but lack the space. In 1/72, the variety is far greater than in any other but the detail that can be added can barely be seen.(I envy the guys that build strictly in 1/72). Ergo, 1/48 is my chosen scale.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Oct 9, 2012)

I have an Airfix 1/24 Bf 109E that , frankly, I'm scared to even try because of the level of detail required for it. My skill just isn't at that level.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree with Airframes here. Also Dirkpitt289 is right. Most of us decided to follow either 1/72 scale or the 1/48 one because of these mentioned there points. And the decision had been made before the 1/32 or larger scales became more popular. Also an influence on the decison has a fact that a collection of models looks more interesting if all model are of the same scale. Just for making comparison of their dimension, etc.... that can give us notion of how the real stuff looked like.


----------



## prem895 (Oct 9, 2012)

I must have it backwards then. All the models I have purchased are either 24 or 32 with the exeption of the bombers,17 24 29 Tamia Lanc all in 48 and ju 52. I do have the space for them,but my lack of experience at building them I am afraid to attempt the ones I would really love to build. Is anyone out there willing to build some for me? I will supply all paint etc


----------



## N4521U (Oct 9, 2012)

When I took the hobby back up about the time I joined in the forum I had built a cabinet based on a truckload of 1/72nd. Intending on building an example of all the Yorktown carrier squadrons, CV5 and CV10. In my next life I may get around to doing them.

Then I joined in a GB and did a 1/72nd Defiant. I just found doing the degree of detail I wanted to achieve was just too much for my sausage sized fingers, hence 1/48th became my choice. Any multi engine AC are 1/72nd, a B-24 underway and future PV-2, A-20, 5M and a Lanc. I am running out of space, but have been given the okay to build another cabinet if needed, by my higher authority. I have one AC, Merlin's Magic I just wanted to do something so detailed I chose Tamiyas P-51D to modify and have one shelf dedicated to the dio for this plane. 

Price IS a consideration, I just can't afford to build 1/32nds in all the GB's. Plus, they just take me too bl00dy long to build, I just can't seem to do anything OOB. My helicopters have stretched my skills far enough with my scratch building.

Terry, now I know how these scales came about. Thanks for all that history, I had no idea.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2012)

A training makes a master.... as the proverb of old bees says. Whay won't try to start making models with a piece of advice of more experienced guys here. I think there are many who can be willing to help. Just don't rush and think twice using a golden rule " fit three times , glue once"


----------



## stona (Oct 9, 2012)

I build mainly 1/32 fighters and 1/48 bombers. I do however make some stuff in 1/72,my forays into dioramas are not practicle in larger scales.
The skill set is the same for all scales. I think price,time and space are the limiting factors. Also there is much more choice in 1/48 and 1/72 than in 1/32 and particularly 1/24 though much more choice has appeared in 1/32 in recent years
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2012)

prem895 said:


> ..... Is anyone out there willing to build some for me? I will supply all paint etc



Although I do make it back to T.O. now and then, I gotta say I have enough in my stash to keep me busy for the next 5 to 10 years. If you're looking for someone to build some for you, why not check out a local model club and get the hands on help you might be looking for.


----------



## Rogi (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm with everyone here, there are a lot of 1/32 and 1/24 kits being built (ok maybe not 1/24) but if you look around the forum you can see a couple 1/24s if you look regularly enough. 

1/32 for me for a number of factors, for the size of 1 kit, I can have the space for 2-4 1/48 kits. Financially it is a factor, the "better" ones range from 100 and up, for that price in 1/48 you get the whole model and the kitchen sink, theres a reason why the $20 kits in 1/32 are either not as detailed or in-accurate. I have 2 1/32 kits atm, and I think unless they come out with a model I really love I'll make these and try to figure out where to place them, you should check out my Spitfire Mk.22 in 1/32 on the Start to Finish builds section. 

1/48 as well because at times its more forgiving, if you have a lot of time to devote to 1/32 its great, if not it'll take ages to contour or re-shape something. 1/48 feels right, its not too big, yet not to small, sanding etc doesn't take the whole day, you can do it in 2-4 hours and move on for the entire plane. For that amount of time I'll probobly spend just to measure how much putty I need to plop into the joint on a 1/32 kit. Plus the fact that by the time you get into 1/32 you could practicly build a flying aircraft in RC (model) in our around that scale (depending on which aircraft) spend just as much money, yet have something that flys in the end, vs something you can only display.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

Nicely explained Terry and it's 1/48 scale for me. I came back into modelling with a theme of building every aircraft type use by a particularly RAF squadron and within this scale I could find most every type either in moulded kit or vacform. So this has set the trend which has continued since joining this motley bunch of modelling nuts. Now I just go bonkers with each build and as much fiddly detail as my imagination can conger. Cost and space though are still a major factor and I do have a 1/32 kit bought on the spur of the moment and I'm itching to have a go at it, but as yet I have no idea where to stow the finished model.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 9, 2012)

My house Vic!!!!!

I just looked at my start date.... I was just a kid three years ago..............


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 9, 2012)

The cost of the 1/32 scale kits is one of two major reasons, the other is space. And Bill, you are still a kid.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2012)

Chose the 1/48 as for the size/detail/price. Sometimes though, certain compaines do take the p*ss with the price for the 1/48 kits. This can also be said for the 1/32 kits, although you can find yourself a good deal on some of the kits in that scale... For a long time, I didn't even look at the 1/72, but now it had found a new appreciation with me, have a few old 1/72 Airfix kits waiting to be built, have a few 1/48 to finish (aye right, like if that will ever happen!) first. 1/72 is good for that reason, that you can finde everything and everything in that scale, compared to 1/48, 1/32 and 1/24, like some cold war Russian jets...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, I sometimes wish I had started the 1/72 thing just for the variety of rare aircraft. But with the eyes going, sometimes 1/48 is getting difficult.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, the eyes, and as we get older, smaller parts are more difficult to handle. More so in my case, as this stupid disease gets worse. 
Build in 1/72nd scale? I have problems in 1:1 scale !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2012)

I prefer 1/48 but lately done a bunch of 1/32 scale.....Problem where the hell do I put them? My darling Wife won't let me have any more display cabinets in any other rooms........bummer...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Build in 1/72nd scale? I have problems in 1:1 scale !!!



You are an exception my friend. But taking my health problems into consideration there can be two of us.


----------



## prem895 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wayne just send them to me and I will solve the space issue for you


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2012)

You'd need a hangar - have you _seen_ his stash ?!!!!!


----------



## prem895 (Oct 11, 2012)

No, but my wife has seen my package Airwings can you help me with some paint conversions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2012)

Your wife has seen it ... it's a mistake. The less women know the more happy are.


----------



## prem895 (Oct 11, 2012)

HAHA


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 11, 2012)

You better hope she doesn't find out.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2012)

prem895 said:


> Wayne just send them to me and I will solve the space issue for you



That would make my wife happy.....but not me.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just see how much of their shoes, handbags etc., they leave around the house, one kit for each of their items!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 12, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> That would make my wife happy.....but not me.....



It's apparent you haven't heard the old saying...... happy wife..... happy life!


----------



## prem895 (Oct 13, 2012)

That means I can buy a hell of a lot more kits


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2012)

N4521U said:


> It's apparent you haven't heard the old saying...... happy wife..... happy life!



now...there is a delicate balance in play here, Bill!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2012)

Never play with a wife. It leads to one thing only....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2012)

Doghouse!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2012)

No wife - even _happier_ life !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Doghouse!



got it in one...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Quick learner!


----------

